#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 犬良家,怪物軍團!(圖多

## 上官犬良

[內容已由作者刪除]

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

玩臥軌阿...
跟楓狼差不多(啥?)
養蜥蜴真的不錯,可是我沒養過(被拖)
會很難養嗎?

----------


## GOOSE

好可愛阿
蜥蜴蜥蜴

我只看過有人養的大壁虎.........

還有
那隻是甚麼種類的烏龜阿?
我家的只有巴西(攤

----------


## 上官犬良

TO:藍龍凱藍卓斯
臥軌不只是臥軌
乃是藝術,力量,與技巧的結合!(咦

蜥蜴超棒!尤其是巨蜥更是極品中的極品阿!
至於好不好養是見仁見智啦
像綠鬣蜥,豹紋守宮之類的是隨便養隨便大啦
但像刺尾鬣蜥,藍樹巨蜥,王者蜥等對UVA,UVB要求極高的個體
新手沒做功課的話可能養沒幾天就翹毛了  =皿=

TO:GOOSE
我養的當然可愛!(挺 

大壁虎阿....我看過最大的好像是一隻三十幾公分的巨人守宮
有夠震撼的

烏龜阿,我那隻是"南美長頸龜"
因為覺得很好笑就敗回家了(喂
長頸龜還滿好養的
現在有在賣CB的幼體500多就有了

巴西也不錯啊,我養了三隻
和長頸龜養在一起剛好可以解決長頸吃剩的魚渣渣什麼的

----------


## tsume

喔喔喔喔喔!!!!!

好...好多爬蟲!!!!!(興奮

*超級可愛呀!!!!!*

都是在寵物店買的嗎?
某爪一直覺得會照顧爬蟲的人很厲害~
(謎:明明就自己甚麼都不會養)
總覺得烏龜最好養(炸
巨蜥和鬣蜥好棒~!!
不過應該很貴吧@@~

想到我以前養的烏龜
一臉呆樣~傻傻的
真的就一副只想要吃的樣子XDDD

話說養爬蟲有甚麼絕竅嗎~?
能教教嗎  :Mr. Green:  ~??(炸


ps. 臥軌不怕嗎囧@@~?
還是說是已廢棄鐵路?

----------


## 野

噢噢噢!!!
崧施溪(?)好久不見
烏龜正面臉我好想巴她噢!!=皿=

妳不是有五六隻雞嘛?
妳的魚魚呢?

話說
被我養起來的話.,...
後果...
(燦

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

犬良的標題是出自日本獸醫的書：野村家怪物軍團　嗎？
汪嗚～好久沒看到這麼多爬蟲類了，
（是哪條鐵路那麼好臥？臨港線嗎．．．．．．？）

----------


## 歐里爾

剛開始鏡頭拉近的時候第一個想到是: 媽媽!! 小歐看到長脖子烏龜~ (咦!? 

原來比較偏好爬蟲類的嗎~ (比較愛多毛的說 ＝w＝a
不過好像沒有蛇類的樣子...

----------


## 上官犬良

TO:tsume

恭喜你也成為爬蟲中毒者(拇指

因為高雄沒有爬店
所以我幾乎都是利用網路和賣家聯絡
不過因為不能實際接觸物種多少還是有風險
所以選擇信用良好的店家是最重要的

爬蟲其實只要不是太刁鑽的物種
都還滿好照顧的(個人認為

說到烏龜......
難養的也是有
我之前的豬鼻龜就是因為硝化菌沒處裡好害牠得白點病
然後就歸西去了...
至於最常見的巴西龜
其實牠一樣會得病,只是能撐的比其他龜類久而已

價錢方面
其實買爬的價錢
遠遠比不上買設備的價錢
爬缸,底材,加溫燈,加溫石
再加上伙食費
是很驚人的啊!

至於養爬蟲的訣竅......
1.空間要大,小空間會造成爬蟲類緊迫
2.飼養環境要通風良好
3.飼養環境內需製造一熱點(加溫燈or加熱石or加溫片)
4,熱點的另一端放置能容下爬蟲全身的水盆,讓爬蟲能自行調節溫度
5.排泄物定時清理,底材髒了就要換
6.依據爬蟲的原產地選擇餌料,只吃蟋蟀者請添加鈣粉及微量元素
7.養室內者,每週帶爬蟲至戶外曬太陽,要有遮蔽物避免熱衰竭
8.飼養大型蜥蜴者,要有"沒被巨蜥咬過,不算養過巨蜥"的覺悟
9.肉食性爬蟲的排泄物味道很重,且爬蟲喜愛在水中排泄,請定時換水
10.不要親牠 ==

歡迎補充阿~

順帶一提那鐵軌是裝好看的(噴

----------


## 上官犬良

爪爪的回覆打的有點長
自動跳頁(喂

TO:野
好啦好啦,崧施溪就崧施溪嘛!(掀

你要巴烏龜喔?
我這有夜市牌巴西烏龜看你要不要養

啊雞冬天肺炎翹了四隻
只有迅猛龍很猛的活了下來

魚好懶的照喔,一直動來動去的......

如果我想讓牠們變成標本就會給你養(燦

TO:蒼鬢魂兒
哎呀竟然被看出來了~
野村潤一郎超棒!
每天看爬蟲會變聰明(燦

阿里山小火車廢棄鐵軌超好臥
隨便臥軌的話是會被站務人員抓走的
小朋友不要輕易嘗試呦~(喂

TO:歐里爾
當然有蛇啊!
只是我懶的拍
噢我是鱗片愛好者啦(燦

毛毛也是有養啊
第一章照片右邊摩托車上的那隻拉布拉多啊
還有掛在機車後照鏡上的蜜袋鼯......的窩(喂

...都叫南美長頸龜了......
想必不能期待牠的脖子會短到哪去吧=A=

----------


## 布雷克

我只對蜥蜴跟臥軌有興趣耶

呵呵很萌很可愛XD

----------


## 藍色暗燄

好可愛的蜥蜴呀(炸
臥軌要小心點 可別睡著了 
~0~  犬良養的寵物真特殊呢 其實燄以前想要養 黃金蟒 
父母堅決反對呢~ 說什麼會嚇到

----------


## ALEX

在多個幾隻就可以開動物園啦
不過大部份都是爬蟲類的.......
你.....等著被火車壓嗎.....

----------


## 上官犬良

TO:布雷克
蜥蜴真的很棒!(正色
其實我覺得最萌的是鱷魚啊(燦

TO:藍色暗燄
都說了是臥廢棄鐵路了嘛~
我可不想被警察伯伯抓走(汗

黃金蟒也很棒啊!
相信你也會喜歡無紋金蟒和薰衣草網紋蟒XD
不過上述物種都能輕鬆破個兩,三米(汗
喜歡白化的話還是推薦白化球蟒!

TO:ALEX
小寵幾隻不算什麼啦~
要看我學長家的才可怕(狂汗
也不是都爬蟲啦...我也是有養正常的狗和蜜袋鼯之類的

相信我
就算我在那鐵軌上趴到天荒地老也是不會有任何火車開過來的......

----------


## 諾藍

想請問一下...

在家裡抓蚊子餵壁虎算嗎?...((被打...

只喜歡...

鬆獅蜥...

不知道為什麼感覺好可愛~...

((萌眼看...= 廿 = ~*...

臥軌臥到天荒地老都不怕有火車開過來...

果然是條癈軌道...

----------

